# Can you buy Pregnyl from a local pharmacy?



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

Our fridge packed up and so we are going to need to get some more pregnyl. My clinic has always handled my prescriptions (basically I get a phone call from the drug company and pay for the drugs and that's that and fine by me). I'm wondering though, when I get a new prescription for the pregnyl can I take it to a local pharmacist and avoid paying the £20 or so p&p?

Would a local pharmacist stock pregnyl?

Thanks
X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Local pharmacy is highly unlikely to stock this product but could order it in for you if required. Usually they would be able to get the following day if in stock at wholesalers.

Is the prescription a private one? If so worth shopping around to see what the costs would be for this as it may end up being more than your clinic charges. I think ASDA had been guaranteeing fertility prescriptions at cost at one point.

There's a thread on the IVF boards discussing places to shop around for cheap prescriptions, might be worth a read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Once again - great advice from FF - thank you mazv.

There's an ASDA store with a pharmacy quite near where we live, so I'll give them a call and check their prices.

Many thanks for the speedy reply!

xx


----------

